# Rabchenko-Pryce, DeGale-Davis, Ward-Rodriguez Rbr!



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Rabchenko-Pryce is midway through on BoxNation.

C5 card - *10PM start:
*
James DeGale vs. Dyah Davis
Chris Eubank Jr vs. Frankie Borg
Lenny Daws vs. Tony Pace

BoxNation/HBO later on:

Andre Ward vs. Edwin Rodriguez

:bbb


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Is Iqbal/Senior live?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Evening. Just tuning in at the end of the 7th. Anyone scored/watched the first half?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Is Iqbal/Senior live?


No chance, Smoggs. Won't be shown at all.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> No chance, Smoggs. Won't be shown at all.


shame, looks an interesting fight. Alot of good things being said about Iqbal.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Evening. Just tuning in at the end of the 7th. Anyone scored/watched the first half?


Evening mate. Rab did well early but has been competitive throughout. Pryce is doing a lot better now though.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Is Iqbal/Senior live?


Up to last week it was said that Iqbal was being given a chance to impress on channel 5 by mick.

Since then Eubank Jnr and daws-pace have been announced so it doesn't look good.

Shame.i put it in the prediction league hoping to see it live.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Apparently Eubank Jr was a great fight *no spoiler*


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

What a completely underwhelming bunch of fights. 

Is Ward/Rodriguez worth staying up for? 3am start, the undercard is horrific and it's Andre Ward.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Ishy said:


> What a completely underwhelming bunch of fights.
> 
> Is Ward/Rodriguez worth staying up for? 3am start, the undercard is horrific and it's Andre Ward.


I am actually going to record Ward fight and watch GSP vs Hendricks UFC. Seems like it will be a much more entertaining fight, as long as GSP doesn't take Hendricks down.

Is the James Degale ring walk exactly at 10?


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Turns Channel 5 on. Clicks on this thread to see what fights are on. Has a quick wank over Natalie Cassidy on Health Lottery draw. Turns off Channel 5 before boxing starts.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanatos said:


> I am actually going to record Ward fight and watch GSP vs Hendricks UFC. Seems like it will be a much more entertaining fight, as long as GSP doesn't take Hendricks down.
> 
> Is the James Degale ring walk exactly at 10?


I've no idea. Usually they start off with the main event and show the undercard fights on delay later.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

De Gale looks marked up on the left hand side


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Shock horror, Richie Woodhall.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Bernstein and Woodhall. :happy


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Channel 5 and their bloody breaks it only started 3 minutes ago wtf do we need a break for


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Hopefully James does the business and looks good here. Needs to make a statement if he wants get near a title shot, a points win with a lethargic performance won't do at all.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on Chunky!. Looking forward to this one..


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

I had some interest in Ward-Rodriguez when it was made (stopping Grachev in 1 is impressive) but the weigh in has sort of taken that away for me. The rest of tonight's fights are pretty shocking


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill said:


> Bernstein and Woodhall. :happy


10x better than sky commentary

and its wierdly sky with the big budget


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm a big DeGale fan but he has been throwing out this knee excuse for a while now time to deliver Chunky


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope that's a typo! Eubank vs Tony Pace?!. Pace was fighting Lenny Daws...


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Getting the money out of Woodhall, making him interview Davis.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Them wbc rankings??wheres ward,froch


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Them wbc rankings??wheres ward,froch


who?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Them wbc rankings??wheres ward,froch


They are not ranked as they hold other alphabet titles.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Them wbc rankings??wheres ward,froch


they are world champs...


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

looks like they are going to show the iqbal fight instead of daws


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hope c5 do 1 of them legendary promos before the fight


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Hope c5 do 1 of them legendary promos before the fight


please no

i havent recovered from that psycho guy before galahads last fight


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> looks like they are going to show the iqbal fight instead of daws


Glad they are i think the lad deserves a showcase. Looks explosive and sparring the Fury's and Cunningham and Chambers should of benefited him massively. Darni will no doubt be watching with pride :lol:.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Hope c5 do 1 of them legendary promos before the fight


Or a Tyson Fury ringside interview at the very least


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> please no
> 
> i havent recovered from that psycho guy before galahads last fight


Lol


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I think that Davis could be a difficult fight for DeGale. DeGale has to get to him because Davis is pretty decent on the outside also has a decent chin. (took bombs from Bika and still was only stopped on his feets.)


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

uh oh..IJL judging


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

The home of Ping Pong? Did I just hear right?


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

nae messing, straight into showing the main event


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

They did a Tyson Fury signing session this afternoon to try and drum up ticket sales for the bill tonight.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> nae messing, straight into showing the main event


after 25 minutes of talking shit.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill said:


> The home of Ping Pong? Did I just hear right?


Don't pretend like you didn't know


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Fat Mick rocking a suit from Matalan.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

The atmosphere....strange.


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

Decent start from Degale there,

10-9 Degale


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

A nasty clash of heads imminent


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

degales speed is fun to watch

just wish he had a higher work rate


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

20-18 Degale, he's judging the range and distance really well.


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

Degale's speed advantage is event so far, Davis doesn't seem to be able to cope when Degale unloads

20-18 Degale


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

2-0 Degale


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

DeGale looks like he is hurting Davis everytime he lands clean can see DeGale stopping him in the middle rounds


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

20-18 DeGale.

Starting to find his feet and relax into task. Davis doesn't look comfortable throwing after the first phase and is limiting openings for DeGale who in first round forced it a little but in second started to land with the looping left. 

Like to see DeGale work Davis over in the pocket.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

How is Degale yet to learn how to throw a straight left after so many fights?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

DeGale's defensive reflexes can be very good at times, certainly one of the most natural in the UK in that regard.

Dyah Davis looks average offensively. Doesn't seem to be very fluid.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Paris Fury is hot. Degale hurting this guy, should stop him late.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

30-27 Degale, routine round not being troubled much from Davis.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Degale definitely needs a top trainer


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

30-27 Degale

Close round with not much happening but Degale just landed a few more shots in there. This is Degale's fight to lose Davis isn't good enough on outside to trouble Davis


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

30-27 DeGale. 

Think he needs to fight a bit more at mid range and stop smothering and turning Davis because it's not allowing him to get off. Think he needs to work off the straight punches and change levels more. 

Create the openings through punches rather then defense and space.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

It's such a shame DeGale hasn't really tightened his punching technique. I do wonder what they've actually been working on at times. His talent level is certainly very good, one could not say that McDonnell hasn't had the tools to work with.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

De Gale thinks he is Sergio Martinez.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

4-0 DeGale


----------



## Arm Punches (May 17, 2013)

The atmosphere is fucking AWOL. Never seen an main event, with so little enthusiasm from the crowd.


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

40-36 Degale, 

He is clearly having an impact on Davis every time he unloads just wish he would put his foot on the gas more


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

At least he's not staying on the ropes. Hopefully he has eradicated that from his game.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

All DeGale. Needs to throw a 1-2 down the middle rather than cuffing hooks. Great combination punching.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Davis sparring with top fighters coming in handy i think he's gone into survival mode and it's now a case of DeGale doing work that isn't spectacular but money in the bank work. Body punching, volume to head and just out work and grind Davis down. 

The perfect openings won't come Davis isn't willing to let it happen..


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

HP Brown sauce, winner.


----------



## Arm Punches (May 17, 2013)

You could literally hear a pin drop


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on Chunky lets get the stoppage here mate.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

5-0 DeGale. Big round for him there.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Arm Punches said:


> You could literally hear a pin drop


Chunkys Army of Fans Will get behind him soon.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Another round for degale.


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

50-45 Degale

Davis isn't offering much in the terms of offense and doesn't have the speed to land on Degale easily, Degale just needs to make sure he doesn't neglect his defence and become sloppy


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Come on James, take this fucker out now.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

DeGale is fighting very well and using his brain


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Glad they are i think the lad deserves a showcase. Looks explosive and sparring the Fury's and Cunningham and Chambers should of benefited him massively. Darni will no doubt be watching with pride :lol:.


I was thinking about Darni the other day.

Nicest hugger ever.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

With this style De Gale would cause Froch loads of problems.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Chunkys Army of Fans Will get behind him soon.


What, the 6 in the yellow shirts ringside? :lol:


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> With this style De Gale would cause Froch loads of problems.


Thought that for a long time certainly more problems than Groves will.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

DeGale looks a fucking nightmare with his style. Glas he's cut out the laying on the ropes.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

6-0. Impressive from DeGale but pretty boring fight.


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

60-54 Degale

If Degale had more power Davis would be out of there by now, if he puts his combinations together more regularly he will force a stoppage in next few rounds


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

does this fight have open scoring with it being for a WBC strap?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> Thought that for a long time certainly more problems than Groves will.


yep


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Good performance so far, would like to see a bit more bodywork.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

this was a better round for Davis.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Davis is good at taking mustard off punches and seeing shots coming. DeGale has sensed he can walk him down more now the rounds are in the bank. 

DeGale's skills are sublime at times. Then he can be sloppy it's consistency that's needed.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

The familiar tale of James Degale. I like that.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

De Gale cut.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Fuck me, Degale is blowing.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Is that his nose that's been bust if so that might explain if he's breathing a little heavier.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This is the best I've seen DeGale look since the Smith win. I was sceptical about his knee injury, thinking it was hype to excuse poor performances, but his movement tonight has been very good. Fair enough, Davis isn't the best opponent out there but he's solid enough and DeGale has struggled with lesser fighters. Movement is key for DeGale, I think. His biggest weakness, by far, is his tendency to sit on the ropes and invite pressure but he's doing a good job of controlling the action here.

Saying that, the 8th has been Davis' so far. Maybe DeGale is tiring?


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Typical Degale performance. Style over substance....


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

this should be Davis first round. I actually think that DeGale is tyring


----------



## externalyflamey (Jun 3, 2013)

Goes back to lying on the ropes, gets his nose bloodied and loses a round for the 1st time. Maybe getting complacent.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Good round for Davis. 7-1 top DeGale.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Bad round, the old degale threatening to surface.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

I see Degale still throws right hooks like a woman swinging a handbag...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Good learning fight for DeGale. As Mick said it's good for him to fight a American to get used to the style. Obviously had the AM experience but American pro's like Davis are different. They've grinded in gyms for that mula and know how to survive, make you look bad and fight when they can and want.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

his workrate has gone :-(


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

McDonnells corner work is pretty much non existent tonight.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Claypole said:


> I see Degale still throws right hooks like a woman swinging a handbag...


:lol:


----------



## externalyflamey (Jun 3, 2013)

So much for stopping this guy earlier than Bika. Davis winning 9th as well.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Degale has shot his load.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

James still throws those annoying cuff shots. Can some of you hardcore fans explain why you would do that over throwing a full blooded hook?


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Tough round to score but I think Davis nicked it. 7-2 to DeGale


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

DeGale is a little like Howard Eastman. Switches off..

But i think DeGale's getting his second wind here..


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Degale is dull as fuck.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

How the fuck do you gas against someone who isn't throwing punches back?


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

That was a crackin' hook. 

I don't think he is gassing, I think the damage to his nose effected him he looks ok now.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Much better from DeGale. 8-2.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

he got his second wind

wish he would continue the pressure after he lands a nice combo

keeps letting him off the hook


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Davies didnt throw anything in the first 45 seconds, and the commentators were like "davies starting well again"...


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

He does admire his shots too much when they land, and as above the cuff shot get on my nerves but I think DeGale's done a decent job here.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

That guy in the front row has the most manly mustache ever.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Degale is dull as fuck.


This. 9-2 to DeGale but fuck he's boring to watch.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Good workout and good win. Not a easy fight as i think some would of thought. He could of probably done more but the win is the main thing. He's boxed well for a large portion of it but his stepping off the gas and lack of concentration is frustrating at times.

But Davis was never going to allow DeGale to light him up and put on a show. He's to game and gritty for that..


----------



## Arm Punches (May 17, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> That guy in the front row has the most manly mustache ever.


Rascal of a tash. Also, Michelle Keegan in the 2nd row. Super Fap material. True story


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Could do with out that kind of shit for DeGale, just gives ammo to his haters.
Just do the job you fucking clown.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

James makes himself very hard to like at times.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Showboating against bums ffs...


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

10-2 to DeGale.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lovely last round there. Little bit of showboating but some skills there.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

118-110 Degale...

wonder how he'd cope with a high-workrate pressure fighter


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

118-110 for me.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

better workrate and he would of finished him, good warm up fight tbh

not sure if degale came in fully fit

now mick make the periban fight. it could easily be the co main for the haye fury card

no excuses mick!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Periban could be a hard fight for DeGale... Periban has an iron chin throws many many punches and has decent power. (with Body and head shots).


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I scored it exactly the same as most here 118-110.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

possibly the easiest fight to score ever?


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> better workrate and he would of finished him, good warm up fight tbh
> 
> not sure if degale came in fully fit
> 
> ...


If you were Mick would you showcase DeGale on a SKY box office card given that would be most likely destination if he left you?


----------



## brucebuffershair (Nov 16, 2013)

decent performance by Degale nice to see him show more movement, It would be interesting to see what he'd do against a guy who put on more pressure would he go back to getting caught on the ropes.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

DeGale looks very classy in spots, looked great a certain points. There's just something missing with him though, every performance leaves more questions than answers.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

What did DeGale do in the last round? he is getting absoloute pelters on twitter for showboating or summit....


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2013)

That reminded me a bit off Brook v Jones. DeGale like Brook dominated early but the lack of true power against a seasoned yank meant he couldn't dispose of him, then the nose break forced DeGales workrate to drop. Only difference was Davis didn't have any power unlike Jones so he never took full advantage.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> What did DeGale do in the last round? he is getting absoloute pelters on twitter for showboating or summit....


showboating a bit but he still landed a few punches in the round

people just love to hate him tbh


----------



## brucebuffershair (Nov 16, 2013)

Very badly I suspect.He'd get backed on to the ropes because he wouldnt have the power to keep them off and then stopped if he was against someone with power 


Rooq said:


> 118-110 Degale...
> 
> wonder how he'd cope with a high-workrate pressure fighter


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> That reminded me a bit off Brook v Jones. DeGale like Brook dominated early but the lack of true power against a seasoned yank meant he couldn't dispose of him, then the nose break forced DeGales workrate to drop. Only difference was Davis didn't have any power unlike Jones so he never took full advantage.


it was 2 rounds, doubt the nose is broken they stopped the bleeding quick

brook nearly got finished by jones and most prob wouldnt of lasted if their was another 2 rounds


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> What did DeGale do in the last round? he is getting absoloute pelters on twitter for showboating or summit....


Nothing any worse than you see week in week out. But as I put above those that already have a problem with him will be all over it like Jimmy Saville at a Jamboree


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Watching DeGale is so frustrating.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

brucebuffershair said:


> Very badly I suspect.He'd get backed on to the ropes because he wouldnt have the power to keep them off and then stopped if he was against someone with power


The Problem is... Periban is such a fighter. Iron chin+high workrate and decent power. As a Mexican he can throw good Body shots and head shots... Would be a hard fight for DeGale.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Micks comments will be interesting.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Flatulent_Bob said:


> Micks comments will be interesting.


There's a first time for everything...


----------



## brucebuffershair (Nov 16, 2013)

I wonder if Degale thinks his performance was nice


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

brucebuffershair said:


> I wonder if Degale thinks his performance was nice


Nice nice nice I think


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Mick is sweating more than DeGale


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Degales commentary on his own fights is the best thing about him


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

I thought the Periban fight was an eliminator to fight Chavez and then fight Bika?


----------



## Arm Punches (May 17, 2013)

I got the feeling DeGale thought some parts of his performance were nice


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

When Degale makes people miss he should punish them to the body more often than he does, 90% of the time he follows up with headshots that don't land.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

PHONK said:


> Mick is sweating more than DeGale


Micks ducking and diving, can't see James being happy with that.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Fat Mick doesn't have any opponent lined up for Degale at all, does he? DeGale didn't seem too impressed...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl:rofl:rofl ''Mick, Come on.. Please!'' I love DeGale the kids a joker..


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

That fucking t shirt :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight this for Iqbal.


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice little set of moobs on Iqbal. 

Not quite as nice as Enzo Maccerinelli's tho.

Nice.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Claypole said:


> Fat Mick doesn't have any opponent lined up for Degale at all, does he? DeGale didn't seem too impressed...


starting to become bit clear that mick either doesnt have the money to make the big fights degale wants. its the only reason i can think of.

the periban fight is laid out to be made.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Clarkson/Iqbal would be a good fight in the new year.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Is this Iqbal supposed to be the real deal or all flash?


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

BOOM!


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Is Iqbal Pakistani? If so, the chin may not be too strong.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

That's a DQ surely?!..


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I can't stop laughing everytime I see/hear DeGale


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> That's a DQ surely?!..


Bell had rung.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

i take that boom back, it hit his shoulder and the lad got up.

Not quite so much lights out, as brown out.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> starting to become bit clear that mick either doesnt have the money to make the big fights degale wants. its the only reason i can think of.


He just looks and sounds a bit wishy washy to me...


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

A bit ragged???!!!!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

You could put 3 Africans to bed with them purple shorts.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Bloody hell what's got into IJL allowing this to continue.


Edit Haha right on cue.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH i think stoppage was fair..


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Jesus wept, classic IJL!!!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Interesting stoppage yet again for IJL....


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Fury going to his high school prom after the fights?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

WTF is Tyson like with that bow tie :lol:


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Arfan Iqbal - Good ole British name.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> WTF is Tyson like with that bow tie :lol:


Like a Cunt?


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

How the hell is IJL still allowed to referee.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Mick is surprisingly non-commital about the WBC route even though they've ordered an eliminator with Periban. He fancies the IBF route for good reason:

They'll enforce a mandatory 9 months after Froch-Groves which is probably sooner than he'd get his hands on any WBC shot (which they probably won't give him anyway)

Chunky is ranked only behind Groves and Oosthuizen, who is being tabbed to move up given his weight struggles recently.

The belt will probably be held by either Froch or Groves. Either way it's probably the biggest money fight out there for James. Henessey isn't willing to put any money into Degale, but he'll be happy cashing out with a big fight...


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanatos said:


> Arfan Iqbal - Good ole British name.


Given the history of Britain, you'd find most names aren't a true good ole traditional British name.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Mick is surprisingly non-commital about the WBC route even though they've ordered an eliminator with Periban. He fancies the IBF route for good reason:
> 
> They'll enforce a mandatory 9 months after Froch-Groves which is probably sooner than he'd get his hands on any WBC shot (which they probably won't give him anyway)
> 
> ...


How long has DeGale got left with Mick on his contract?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Flatulent_Bob said:


> Like a Cunt?


:lol:


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

eubank jnr making steady progress towards a world title fight?


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

[


sim_reiss said:


> Mick is surprisingly non-commital about the WBC route even though they've ordered an eliminator with Periban. He fancies the IBF route for good reason:
> 
> They'll enforce a mandatory 9 months after Froch-Groves which is probably sooner than he'd get his hands on any WBC shot (which they probably won't give him anyway)
> 
> ...


I agree. Going through the WBC will be a ball ache. 
In the IBF no.1 and 2 aren't rated. There could be a final eliminator between DeGale & Oosthuizen for the IBF. Stick it on Sky Box Office in 12 months, and then DeGale will leave Mick.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

@sim_reiss good idea actually

its clear that the wbc want JCC to be their SMW champ. they have made him no 2 on the rankings even though hes never fought at the weight :huh

hate politics in boxing.

especially if groves beats froch i could see the degale rematch made


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Not showing the first four rounds? WTF is this shit, Grandstand on a Saturday afternoon?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Eubank Jr's lack of punch power is startling. He's very aggressive and reasonably accurate at this level, for such opponents to be shaking his punches off worries me a good deal.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Re DeGale..nice skills but looked exactly the same to me as he did against Paul Smith.


Surrounded by too many yes men.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Set the pace against Eubank Jr and you're gonna beat him


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Hahahaha.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lovely finish. Posing in front of camera. Nah lad be your own man...


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Commentator gave the opponent the kiss of death there...


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

:lol: for fucks sake


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit, just woke up and missed it all.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Quality finish but the lad is an utter cunt.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

boom


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Eubank jr vs DeGale would be cunt v cunt.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Didn't even show a replay of the KO punch...


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Decy said:


> Eubank jr vs DeGale would be cunt v cunt.


nah eubank jnr wins hands down in cuntishness


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

i thought degale was pretty understated about his own performance...didnt come across too arrogant at all


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Apparently Martin Rogan got sparked in 1 rd in Germany tonight. Anyone hear any more?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Didn't even show a replay of the KO punch...


yeah i missed the punch

heard the impact looked up and it was just eubank jr in the camera :rofl


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> nah eubank jnr wins hands down in cuntishness


Yep, he massively outdoes DeGale in the cunt stakes.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> i thought degale was pretty understated about his own performance...didnt come across too arrogant at all


Yeah i agree mate. Was pretty much bang on about it all.

I know how debilitating a knee injury can be even a mere ligament tweak can really trouble movement and leverage for punches.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Rooq said:


> i thought degale was pretty understated about his own performance...didnt come across too arrogant at all


:deal

I have never understood the dislike for DeGale on here, cunts complain no matter what he does


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> :deal
> 
> I have never understood the dislike for DeGale on here, cunts complain no matter what he does


its more the casuals who seem to not like him

most on here realise he has the skills to be a champ

his head movement and speed is serious


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

DeGale really needs a new trainer... After Davis had some success during the 8th round the commentators said 'let's listen to the instructions from the corner'

Silence followed by... 12 minutes left matey..

DeGale still throwing wild left & right hands, he still ends up standing square on when throwing combos...

Periban beats him


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> :deal
> 
> I have never understood the dislike for DeGale on here, cunts complain no matter what he does


he won a gold medal 5 years ago and has had 18 pro fights since, losing the only important 1, plus his personality made it pretty easy to hate him tbf


----------



## AntG (Nov 16, 2012)

I didn't think much of him tonight, a wins a win doesn't look like he'll set the world alight.


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

Thought that was the best Degale has looked for a long while, Davis is a tough guy and wasn't as bad as some made out before hand but Degale made him look distinctly average.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

ive never wanted a boxer to get ko'd before, but eubanks jr deserves it so much, how you pose for the camera like some cunt after that poor performance vs a punchbag, makes degale(or eubanks sr) look like a cross between sugar ray robinson and mother theresa.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

In the kebab house...

'Mike Tyson: Undisputed Truth' on now.

Pacquiao-Rios 24/7 Episode 2 on at 2:30am.

Ward-Rodriguez on from 3:00-4:15am.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Degale boxed pretty well but he just seems to lack that final spark somehow, he tends to back off when he has his opponent hurt and enjoy the moment instead of killing them off or trying to force a stoppage. Maybe against better opposition he'll box better but I just don't see him quite making it to a world title somehow.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ready to see Ward go to work!


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

What time is Ward's ring walk?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> What time is Ward's ring walk?


Starting now mate.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Starting now mate.


Cheers...


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

bloody hell, rod flew out the blocks there! Ward round, landed the jab solidly a number of times.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Rodriguez jumping out, wrestling. Ward rd.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Edwin getting physical, trying to rough ward up, but ward landed some good clean shots. 2-0 ward


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Same as before. Ward's jab is crispy as fuck. Rodriguez making it ugly. Ward rd.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Quality stuff from ward so far. Out boxing and out fighting Rodriguez right now. 3-0


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ward controlling it much more, less wrestling. Ward ridiculously on point. Ward rd.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

woahhhh 2 pts deducted from each men for rough fighting!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

ward did nothing wrong in my opinion.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

what a shit ref, lets them fight like this for 3 rounds and now wants them to stop wtf.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

CRAZY ROUND. Both fighter were told to stop, Rodz kept punching, Ward punched back, ref got hit. Took 2 points off each fighter, fined both. 

Apart from that, another dominant round from Ward.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ward rd, but Rodz landing some.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

another ward round, guys a classy operator. left jab setting up his other punches.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

I think Ward is coping brilliant with Rodriguez, who by the looks of it would be a nightmare for anyone just because of his MMA style


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ward rd. Rodz is done.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

ward now throwing the right hand and landing at will. 6-0. Masterclass right now by ward, dissecting Rodriguez round by round. Great stuff.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

i have not given Rodriguez a round yet through 6


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Ward has no power


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

7-0.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Rod should aim soley for the body he has hardly touched his head.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

All Ward so far.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> Ward has no power


Another idiot post from the troll.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Another idiot post from the troll.


Please somebody ban the nasty bad man who says mean things about amir boo hoo boo hoo


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Another dominant Ward rd. That jab is art. He places his shots amazingly well.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> Please somebody ban the nasty bad man who says mean things about amir boo hoo boo hoo


They should ban you. Not because of that, because you bring nothing to this forum. Go fuck off back to ESB.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Ward has timed the Jab brilliant stepping in with to make it a power shot almost, to many fighters just flop the jab with nothing behind it


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Ward has pillow fists and glass stamina. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> Ward has pillow fists and glass stamina. Nothing to see here.


That explains his punch count and that left hook he just landed.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Another dominant rd. Both trade and Ward lands a big left hook and hurts Rodz.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> That explains his punch count and that left hook he just landed.


Didn't hurt him though. Ward couldn't knock the skin off a rice pudding.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> Didn't hurt him though. Ward couldn't knock the skin off a rice pudding.


Clearly did.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

imagine how good he would be then if he had stamina and a punch


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Great performance from andre going into the last round. Rod has been made to look like an amateur.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Clearly did.


Ward has no power. He couldn't put a dent in Alan Green Ffs.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

It's pretty clear Froch would beat Ward in a rematch.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> Ward has no power. He couldn't put a dent in Alan Green Ffs.





OG Wenger said:


> It's pretty clear Froch would beat Ward in a rematch.


Stop.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

For a fighter with allegedly poor stamina and no punching power, he is miles ahead of everyone else at 168. The other fighters in the division must suck according to posters like OG paedo.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank God that snore vest is over.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Glad he kicked this guys ass.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> It's pretty clear Froch would beat Ward in a rematch.


:lol:


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Excellent jab from ward 
His left hook was sick too 

Look forward to this performance being downplayed 
It will prob start with Eddie on twitter then the rest of his lemmings will just follow suit


----------



## Rebel-INS (Jul 18, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> It's pretty clear Froch would beat Ward in a rematch.


Don't be so silly. He's not in the same league as Ward.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Excellent jab from ward
> His left hook was sick too
> 
> Look forward to this performance being downplayed
> It will prob start with Eddie on twitter then the rest of his lemmings will just follow suit


Of course it will be downplayed. He faced an opponent that was chosen through desperation. Nobody wants to watch him, there are no opponents of interest. Wouldn't surprise me if he wasn't out for another 14 months again.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

People who know boxing wanna watch him
People who listen to Eddie and froch like they are the leaders of some cult , don't wanna watch him


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Of course it will be downplayed. He faced an opponent that was chosen through desperation. Nobody wants to watch him, there are no opponents of interest. Wouldn't surprise me if he wasn't out for another 14 months again.


Andre Dirrell or His brother?


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Andre Dirrell or His brother?


They won't fight cos they "boys"


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Thought Ward looked great. Tough bastard on the inside and beautiful combinations on the outside, confirmed himself as the best fighter on the planet not named Floyd.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

..


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Typical idiots running down Ward.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Just tuning in now..


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Andre Ward is the Guv'nor best fighter on the planet


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Of course it will be downplayed. He faced an opponent that was chosen through desperation. Nobody wants to watch him, there are no opponents of interest. Wouldn't surprise me if he wasn't out for another 14 months again.


I'd watch him against Kovalev or Adonis


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Jack Reiss getting hit in the 4th!

What's the point taking points off of both of them? :huh :lol:

Edit: Oh, ok the "one point from a disqualification" argument kind of makes sense. Still seems a bit silly though.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Roe said:


> :lol: Jack Reiss getting hit in the 4th!
> 
> What's the point taking points off of both of them? :huh :lol:
> 
> Edit: Oh, ok the "one point from a disqualification" argument kind of makes sense. Still seems a bit silly though.


That explains the weird scores then.

I haven't seen the fight yet.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Typical idiots running down Ward.


Yup. I don't think they're being that serious though. (At least I fucking hope not!)
Considering the lay off that was an excellent performance by Ward. Can't see anyone from
160-175 beating him.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Boro Chris said:


> Yup. I don't think they're being that serious though. (At least I fucking hope not!)
> Considering the lay off that was an excellent performance by Ward. Can't see anyone from
> 160-175 beating him.


I think Kovalev has a decent shot


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Fucking HBO :-(

At the end of the fight they say a quick word about Abdusalamov and how fans can donate to the fund set up to help support him and his family. Then straight after they go on to big up their $60 pay per view show next week.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Only really interested in Golovkin, Stevenson and Kovalev fights for Ward. He's excellent at what he does but there's far too much mauling/hugging in his fights for me. The fight was actually much better when the ref put his foot down.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> Only really interested in Golovkin, Stevenson and Kovalev fights for Ward. He's excellent at what he does but there's far too much mauling/hugging in his fights for me. The fight was actually much better when the ref put his foot down.


Except that the mauling wasn't anything to do with Ward.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Dazl1212 said:


> I think Kovalev has a decent shot


He's a strong lump and quite intimidating but I think Ward will prove to be 
a level above him. Far too quick and accurate.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Boro Chris said:


> He's a strong lump and quite intimidating but I think Ward will prove to be
> a level above him. Far too quick and accurate.


I think he is more skilled than people give him credit for. 
He will hit Ward flush at some point, its whether Ward can take his shots if he can then I'd have to pick Ward by UD


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

A little bit of a rant here.

Talking of Andre Ward's future opponents, I came across this article by the BBC:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/boxing/24962785

Being a journalist, I understand all about news values and how it's better to have a British angle to the story, but the headline sounds as though Ward is chasing Froch, which isn't really the case. Such a poor headline.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Except that the mauling wasn't anything to do with Ward.


From both of them until the ref stepped in. Happens in nearly all of Ward's fights.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

When will Ward st up and stop fighting cans?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> When will Ward st up and stop fighting cans?


Yeah he fights bums.

Dawson,froch,Kessler,Abraham,bika,miranda,green,Rodriguez.

I wish this guy would stop fighting nobodies.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't think i can be arsed to watch it TBH. Used to enjoy watching Ward but dunno it has gotten tedious for me.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Don't think i can be arsed to watch it TBH. Used to enjoy watching Ward but dunno it has gotten tedious for me.


I watched it this morning mate. Ward is one of the few top level fighters that I won't stay up at 4am to watch.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> When will Ward st up and stop fighting cans?


:lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> I watched it this morning mate. Ward is one of the few top level fighters that I won't stay up at 4am to watch.


Sad really. I loved it but after a while a little like Mayweather you often get to round 4 or 5 and think ''right i know where this is going''. He's great at what he does and has shown different faces but often it results in same destiny of pretty much most of his fights. It's a sport about winning but also the entertainment has to be there. I'm a guy who loves the science but i like to see the sweetness of it and at times we're being left without the cherry on top. Often feel like i'm applauding the same things with Andre at times.

It's not his fault guys aren't on his level but it's also hard tough to watch him just bullying someone and not get the KO/Stoppage. Dawson aside and even then i think in hindsight that job should of been done a lot earlier.

I used to stay up and watch Dre and Floyd but in the end you know the scripts. Bar Canelo which did intrigue me...


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I thought it was a great display, much more entertaining than Rigo or Floyd's fights.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

LJGS said:


> A little bit of a rant here.
> 
> Talking of Andre Ward's future opponents, I came across this article by the BBC:
> 
> ...


It's not a great headline but the rest of that report is sound enough. People are dismissing Ward vs Froch 2 far too easily IMO.

Sure Ward won the first fight comfortably, but that was 2 years ago and since then Froch has dismantled Bute and beaten Kessler. If he dispatches of Groves as I expect he will he'll have the perfect momentum to go into a rematch being able to learn from the mistakes he made first time out. Of course Ward can adjust as well and his form post-Froch (aside from injury layoffs) is hard to pick too many holes in either which all adds to the setup of the rematch IMO.

They're clearly 1 and 2 in the division, have a bit of history now and I think it'd be a shame if it didn't happen.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> It's not a great headline but the rest of that report is sound enough. People are dismissing Ward vs Froch 2 far too easily IMO.
> 
> Sure Ward won the first fight comfortably, but that was 2 years ago and since then Froch has dismantled Bute and beaten Kessler. If he dispatches of Groves as I expect he will he'll have the perfect momentum to go into a rematch being able to learn from the mistakes he made first time out. Of course Ward can adjust as well and his form post-Froch (aside from injury layoffs) is hard to pick too many holes in either which all adds to the setup of the rematch IMO.
> 
> They're clearly 1 and 2 in the division, have a bit of history now and I think it'd be a shame if it didn't happen.


fucking brittard :-(


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I loved watching it tbh. Ward is a piece of art. Much more entertaining than Floyd.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

No doubts Laz Ward is fantastic at what he does. Just leaves me wanting a little more spectacular work and fight ending magic. Sadly he's a man who plays the percentages and knows his angles down to a tee.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> fucking brittard :-(


:lol:

Maybe it is an anti-British thing because people seem to be doing the same with Haye as well. His inactivity/injuries/retirements are pissing everyone off but if he beats Fury as most think he will, then him vs Wlad 2 should happen regardless of how one-sided people think the first fight was. Outcomes aren't always the same the 2nd time around.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol:
> 
> Maybe it is an anti-British thing because people seem to be doing the same with Haye as well. His inactivity/injuries/retirements are pissing everyone off but if he beats Fury as most think he will, then him vs Wlad 2 should happen regardless of how one-sided people think the first fight was. Outcomes aren't always the same the 2nd time around.


true, rematches with far more conclusive results have happened and been overturned, if you're number 2 and youre on a bit of form then why not get a second shot at no1? its still the two best out there, the number 2 has a chance to adjust, the number 1 can settle the score and has a good, big fight. I think both Haye and Froch do better second time around tbh, and if Haye beats Fury then hes beaten two top 10 heavies to prove himself since Wlad. Both Wlad and Ward are short of challenges, and if Ward does want more fights at 168 why not give Froch one and then move up? Big fight and big name to carry a bit of momentum for,and a decent payday. But if you say this sort of stuff in the American dominated World Boxing forum you'll get laughed out of town, imagine the meltdown if GGG beats Ward/Floyd :lol:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Roe said:


> It's not a great headline but the rest of that report is sound enough. People are dismissing Ward vs Froch 2 far too easily IMO.
> 
> Sure Ward won the first fight comfortably, but that was 2 years ago and since then Froch has dismantled Bute and beaten Kessler. If he dispatches of Groves as I expect he will he'll have the perfect momentum to go into a rematch being able to learn from the mistakes he made first time out. Of course Ward can adjust as well and his form post-Froch (aside from injury layoffs) is hard to pick too many holes in either which all adds to the setup of the rematch IMO.
> 
> They're clearly 1 and 2 in the division, have a bit of history now and I think it'd be a shame if it didn't happen.


Ward vs Froch II is not competitive.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Ward vs Froch II is not competitive.


Was Kalambay-McCallum 2 another whitewash?


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

How did Pryce get on.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

jonnytightlips said:


> How did Pryce get on.


Lost on points.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Was Kalambay-McCallum 2 another whitewash?


Froch and his team dont want the fight. There is a difference between calling out a fighter and actually wanting to fight him. Till now Wards manager dindt hear anything from Froch or Hearn.

And remember: Ward had injury problems in the Froch fight. Shoulder,hand injury...How would a fight look between a 100% Ward against Froch? Froch has nothing he can trouble Ward with.

Of course I would watch the fight. But it wont be competitive.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Froch and his team dont want the fight. There is a difference between calling out a fighter and actually wanting to fight him. Till now Wards manager dindt hear anything from Froch or Hearn.
> 
> And remember: Ward had injury problems in the Froch fight. Shoulder,hand injury...How would a fight look between a 100% Ward against Froch? Froch has nothing he can trouble Ward with.
> 
> Of course I would watch the fight. But it wont be competitive.


I doubt Hearn wants it but im sure Froch would take it in a heartbeat

Ye ye Ward's injuries like he has every fight, hes always going to have the same niggles imo its a shame but i dont think he'll ever be 100% by his standards and you think Froch won't adjust at all? Im sure Ward will

I would predict a wide UD for Ward,however if he insists on staying at 168 might as well take the biggest fight in every sense and fight Froch, if he gets offered it of course


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

If Ward was fighting in my back garden I would close the curtains.

It's no surprise he has no fans with his spoiler style and dull personality.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

A rematch isn't happening and doesn't need to happen. Ward would beat Froch in his Carl's front room and with Rachael judging. His style is just all wrong for Carl and always will be.

People forget Ward won that 1st fight with a busted hand. I don't believe he'd stop Carl in a rematch but that he'd beat even more conclusively. He's stronger than Froch, bigger than Froch, faster than Froch and savvier than Froch. He's just a better natural athlete and that's hard to overcome.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> A rematch isn't happening and doesn't need to happen. Ward would beat Froch in his Carl's front room and with Rachael judging. His style is just all wrong for Carl and always will be.
> 
> *People forget Ward won that 1st fight with a busted hand*. I don't believe he'd stop Carl in a rematch but that he'd beat even more conclusively. He's stronger than Froch, bigger than Froch, faster than Froch and savvier than Froch. He's just a better natural athlete and that's hard to overcome.


I think Ward has made sure that is just not possible


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I guess the run of fantastic Sat nights had to end sometime. The ref was more entertaining than the fighters last night. I was hoping Ward would have been a bit more of a killer since he had his shoulder fixed but never happened. Ward needs to move to LH for fresh challenges imo.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Froch doesn't want the Ward rematch. He only wants exciting fights from now on. Not awkward, horrible ones which is what Ward would be. (his words).


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

anyone got a video link to watch the fight?

happy i chose to watch ufc live instead. seems like it was a predictable ward win


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=dailymotion;k27SC1eggCxs834Vais]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k27SC1eggCxs834Vais[/video]


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ward on roids :yep


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> Froch doesn't want the Ward rematch. He only wants exciting fights from now on. Not awkward, horrible ones which is what Ward would be. (his words).


Basically, not fights he'll lose. What a warrior!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Basically, not fights he'll lose. What a warrior!


So you wanna see the rematch?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

Ward said "I don't call guys out, I wait for guys to call me and answer the call"

He is going to be waiting a long time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Except that the mauling wasn't anything to do with Ward.


are you honestly trying to complete absorb Ward of blame?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I thought it was a great display, much more entertaining than Rigo or Floyd's fights.


oh my face you actually said this!!!!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> So you wanna see the rematch?


Yes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Yes.


why?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> are you honestly trying to complete absorb Ward of blame?


i think as every fight with Ward ends up a maulfest its fair to assume he is to blame for most of it. that said his mauling is quite interesting to watch, he doesnt simply spoil, he works a lot on the inside, i dont mind it too much tbf, doesnt make me want to stay up til 4am mind you :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> i think as every fight with Ward ends up a maulfest its fair to assume he is to blame for most of it. that said his mauling is quite interesting to watch, he doesnt simply spoil, he works a lot on the inside, i dont mind it too much tbf, doesnt make me want to stay up til 4am mind you :lol:


there were 15 clinches in round 1, 10 were instigated by Ward. stopped counting after that.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> why?


Because it's the two best on the division. Froch feels he could do better, ward feels he can do better., and the last fight was enjoyable. Why wouldn't you want to see it?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> there were 15 clinches in round 1, 10 were instigated by Ward. stopped counting after that.


exactly he is a bad offender, but ill give him credit at least a lot of the time he'll try to work on the inside but it does make it a difficult watch


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I do think Ward would completely dominate Froch once again, and would genuinely be in with a chance of whitewashing him, however it's still a fight that has to happen if Ward remains at 168. There's basically little else out there and as @dftaylor mentioned, it's the #1 and #2 , both feel they could do better and the fight was actually watchable so why not?

I still doubt it'll happen. Both will probably be racing each other to a JCC Jr fight, probably Ward much more so than Froch.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> exactly he is a bad offender, but ill give him credit at least a lot of the time he'll try to work on the inside but it does make it a difficult watch


Yeah but later Rodriguez clinched more often then Ward.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

DeGale broke Davis jaw in 2nd or 3rd round.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Just watched Ward/Rodriguez. Lampley asks Kellerman whether he'd be interested in seeing a Froch/Ward rematch and Max just goes ;yeah but Ward already beat him easily with just one hand...':lol:

That was actually enjoyable for a Ward fight, the sharpness after a 14 month layoff is just astounding. The ref went way overboard in the 4th but the ugly stuff was toned down after that. 

Rodriguez is extremely limited and that showed. He was never a can't miss prospect but the win over Grachev just gave him a higher profile. Ward has to go to 175 now and look for Stevenson and Kovalev. There's just nothing at 168.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Just watched Ward/Rodriguez. Lampley asks Kellerman whether he'd be interested in seeing a Froch/Ward rematch and Max just goes ;yeah but Ward already beat him easily with just one hand...':lol:
> 
> That was actually enjoyable for a Ward fight, the sharpness after a 14 month layoff is just astounding. The ref went way overboard in the 4th but the ugly stuff was toned down after that.
> 
> Rodriguez is extremely limited and that showed. He was never a can't miss prospect but the win over Grachev just gave him a higher profile. Ward has to go to 175 now and look for Stevenson and Kovalev. There's just nothing at 168.


How can you say the ref went way over the top when what he did produced the desired effect, and only effected the fight in a posative way. Would have been nice to see him in Moscow last month.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Because it's the two best on the division. Froch feels he could do better, ward feels he can do better., and the last fight was enjoyable. Why wouldn't you want to see it?


1) 1st fight was one sided.
2) 1st fight was boring.
3) Ward wont come to the UK which would at least make it interesting.
4) If he did it would be a PPV and the moaning about PPV on here is really annoying.
5) Better challanges out there for Ward.
6) More entertaining & competative fights out there for Froch.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> How can you say the ref went way over the top when what he did produced the desired effect, and only effected the fight in a posative way. Would have been nice to see him in Moscow last month.


No need for threatening fines and treating them like school kids. Just a point off each and anymore and they're disqualified.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

Ishy said:


> No need for threatening fines and treating them like school kids. Just a point off each and anymore and they're disqualified.


Would 1 point have made a difference? I doubt it. It worked.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Ward threw his jab absolutely perfectly last night it was like poetry and he rocked Rodriguez head back every time it landed, he also followed up brilliantly with his left hook. He's technically the best fighter around other than Mayweather in my eyes. Having said that I don't really enjoy watching him, he DID clinch just as much as Rodriguez and he also continually tried to trap Rodriguez arm under his arm pit and punch inside a lot which is illegal and he throws his hard around a lot too, he was just as guilty of making it a maul fest and given that he was so much more skilled than his opponent he didn't need to do that. He's a safety first fighter and as good as he is technically I just wish he would fight more for the fans and the viewers, I know he considers that to be beneath him and disrespectful to his trainer and the art of boxing but ultimately pro boxing is only there because people will pay to watch it and he could do with taking on board a little bit more to endear himself to fans. He can take a shot though too and he's not afraid to mix it with anyone but I see his fights more as a show case of brilliant technical skill, I don't get hyped up and excited like I do watching other fighters for some reason and his lack of desire to travel and take tough fights I can't help but lose a bit of respect for him over.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't really want to see a Froch rematch. There's much better fights out there. Golovkin,Stevenson, Kovalev and the Bute/Pascal winner are all fights I would like to see Ward take over Froch. All of those fights are easy to make seeing as they are all on HBO and exciting match ups IMO.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Because it's the two best on the division. Froch feels he could do better, ward feels he can do better., and the last fight was enjoyable. Why wouldn't you want to see it?


1) 1st fight was one sided.
2) 1st fight was boring.
3) Ward wont come to the UK which would at least make it interesting.
4) If he did it would be a PPV and the moaning about PPV on here is really annoying.
5) Better challanges out there for Ward.
6) More entertaining & competative fights out there for Froch.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Dan Rafael ‏@danrafaelespn 23m
According to Nielsen, last Sat's Ward-Rodriguez fight on HBO drew 1.2M viewers, peaking at 1.3M. Considering HBO paid $3.15M that's poor.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

If Ward does want the Froch rematch, it has to take place in Britain. He's not a big enough draw to warrant the fight being over in America again and with the sort of money Froch brings, there's no reason for him to accept a fight in America either.

All roads lead to Froch.


----------

